

Ask HN: Indie Android Dev Marketing - dsgraham

I have recently written 3 android games, that are published on the marketplace. Do any of you know of sites that tailor to small apps and games, that I could get in contact with to review my games?<p>Or do you have any feedback for an indie android developer?<p>If you yourself are interested you can do a search for my username on the marketplace (dsgraham).<p>Each game was written completely in less than 48 hours.
======
oneiroscopist
What's the point of asking about this if you are not even mentioning the names
of your apps? That would have been Marketing Step 0 ...

~~~
dsgraham
Fair enough X-Ray - <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gristmill>
aMAZEing - <https://market.android.com/details?id=dsgraham.maze> Chain
Reaction - <https://market.android.com/details?id=dsgraham.chainreactor>

~~~
tstegart
This list is primarily directed to iOs websites, but when I was going through
it for our app I noticed a lot of the sites also had Android review sections.
Warning, a few of the links are old.

<http://maniacdev.com/2011/08/ios-app-review-sites/>

